

Pure CSS3 Star Wars Lightsaber Checkboxes - scotchio
http://codepen.io/ncerminara/pen/KzurJ

======
scotchio
Hey guys. This is my first post, but anyways, here's a fun little code snippet
I made today bored that demos the CSS Checkbox "Hack".

The Checkbox Hack basically allows you to create simple click events in your
HTML document without the use of JavaScript. It's done, like this:

    
    
        input[type=checkbox]:checked ~ div {}
    

Pretty interesting, but not really practical for cross-browser support (IE9
and below).

